# For those of y'all that think you can't afford healthy food



## Phoe2006 (Aug 8, 2014)

http://broscience.co/get-big-on-a-budget/


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 8, 2014)

That's a great video.  I watched it a while back.  Proof that it can be done for a reasonable amount of grocery money.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 8, 2014)

and the follow up to that:


"Big on a Budget" with Frank "Wrath" McGrath - YouTube


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 8, 2014)

Eggs, milk, chicken- the shit beast are made from!


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 8, 2014)

yep, saw them a while ago and thought it was informative. I learned how to grocery shop after having my kids. Parent on a budget. I get the extra macros from eating the left overs. Im our garbage disposal hahaha.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 9, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Eggs, milk, chicken- the shit beast are made from!



How do the beasts lean out? Meal prep iz a bitch. I start next week


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 9, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> How do the beasts lean out? Meal prep iz a bitch. I start next week




Beast lean out like so-

Tren
T3
Low carbs
Super setting your entire workout
Lots of h2o


----------



## Ogre (Aug 10, 2014)

Good videos guys.I'm always pissed when I see how much I spend buying food.


----------



## dorian777 (Aug 10, 2014)

Another plus to eating healthy is that it helps keep you out of the hospital later in life.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 10, 2014)

Good video. You can go to sames and get the eggs cheap. But I rather help a local out a d buy them cheaper from a farm


----------



## dorian777 (Aug 10, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Good video. You can go to sames and get the eggs cheap. But I rather help a local out a d buy them cheaper from a farm



There's nothing like farm-fresh eggs.


----------

